# molasses water?



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

How many days do I give molasses water?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

And how many quarts of goat sweet feed should I be feeding my doe w 3 kids?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I only give mine molasses on the day of kidding. Also I only up their feed by %50


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't know about feed but I usually just give them molasses water right after they kid unless it's really cold.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Nubiandairy said:


> And how many quarts of goat sweet feed should I be feeding my doe w 3 kids?


How much were you feeding her before she kidded and how much are you feeding her know?

What breed is she and how much does she weigh?


----------

